# How much food does a Lang 48 Patio hold? QView



## mtlcafan79 (Jun 3, 2009)

Answer: 30# of butts, a 5# brisket, two whole chickens, a duck, and nine racks of BB's with room to spare!

Off camera are beans and ABT's in the rusty Char-Broil.

I had someone ask me why I don't weigh 400#. Truth is I ate two ribs from that, a couple slices of brikset, and that was it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 3, 2009)

thats a good sized party


----------



## alx (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang mtlcanfan79 your like 10 miles down the road...You packed that bad boy......Nice job.  Go Caps.


----------



## bassman (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, that's a bunch of food!  I could see room for a couple of fatties there.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 3, 2009)

very nice load of meat.


----------



## meatball (Jun 3, 2009)

wowsers! That's a heavy load and it all looks tasty, especially the duck and chickens - nice skins! You must have had a mob at your house.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 3, 2009)

Smoker envy...when I grow up I want a Lang!


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice! I love the chicken standing up . . . beer can, or was it just 'out for a  stroll'? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The que looks great!

Best,
Trout


----------



## grothe (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice load o' grub...looks great!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, what a feast.  Nice job.  People ask me all the time why I weigh 240, I tell them I smoke meat every weekend...


----------



## div (Jun 3, 2009)

ummm   invite ??


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 3, 2009)

After a day of cooking I have a hard time eating too. But that doesn't stop me later when the smoke has cleared my head


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice looking spread

I agree, after a long day cooking eating is usually last thing on my mind, most people....including my wife look at me like I'm crazy. Glad to know others feel the same way


----------



## pinkmeat (Jun 3, 2009)

This happens to me mostly when doing ribs. The skirtmeat rarely makes it to be used another day.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 3, 2009)

Like I always say when I can stuff one, happiness is a full smoker!

Nice smoke! Looks great!

Eric


----------



## rivet (Jun 3, 2009)

Heck yeah and some of Jeanie's bloomin'-SPAMS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Real nice load of food you have there and congratulations on such a smoke. Sure looks good.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 4, 2009)

Proud of ya for loading up the Lang and filling it to capacity. Nothing more beautiful than a full smoker, especially of a variety of goodies like you have!!!


----------

